# Replacing power supply of tv



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi my friends.

I have a toshiba 43" tv. It not powering on and there is a voice coming from power supply. As i think problem with power supply. 

I am gona to replace it, but i want to know somethink. Does any power supply compatible with my tv, or need to get the same and the same model.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They are likely specific to the model or at least the line/series. For best results, get the same one.


----------

